# wading boots?



## Jcurtis4 (May 21, 2017)

anyone have a better luck with a specific type of wading boots for trout fishing


----------



## chainshaw (May 21, 2017)

For summer or winter? If I'm not using my waders, I wear Merrell water shoes. If I am using my waders, any of the Simms lightweight boots should work great.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (May 21, 2017)

I've had the same pair of Chota STL Plus boots for over 10 years and they've been as durable as any footwear I've ever owned.  Felt sole and metal studs for unrivaled traction.  There's no telling the miles they have on them.  

I couldn't find any to fit my wife, so I bought her a pair of Korkers.  I'm impressed with many of their features.


----------



## Jcurtis4 (May 21, 2017)

Chainshaw, I cant get out of the woods long enough in the winter. These will be used this summer


----------



## Jimmy Harris (May 21, 2017)

The older I get and the shakier my legs get, I'm always tuned in to what kind of boot is going to give me the best stability. FYI, I forgot about the algae on Chattooga rocks this time of year and wore a pair of studded Vibram soled boots last week.  Felt like I was skating most of the day.  Felt would have been much better.  For summer wading, the Simms Intruder boot is beyond awesome.  It fits like a hiking shoe, has a comfortable built in neoprene liner and has a combination felt/Vibram sole that works better than any boot I've ever worn.  It's also light weight enough that I'm wearing it when kayaking for river bass.  Easy in and out of the boat and great traction on the rocks.


----------



## flyrod444 (May 22, 2017)

I've been a guide for over 30 years and worn out more than 12 pair of wading boots. The most comfortable boot I've ever put on are the Korker devil's canyon. One can change the sole from felt to many other options. 
Jack


----------



## whitetailfreak (May 22, 2017)

Korkers for me


----------



## Dean (May 23, 2017)

*Wading boats*

30+ years wearing felt bottom wading boots...certainly waded the trout waters of N GA, NC and TN, but most of my wading has been in MT, WY, CO, UT etc...always buy boots with a focus that can handle those waters. I have retired many a different brand/pair. A couple summers ago I purchased the Simms boa felt wading boots - protects the toes, good ankle stability and good sole to protect aging feet. However, the best and I mean best feature is the ease in which you can slip these boots on/off over neoprene footies with waders. I also have a pair of Simms wading socks that I use when wet wading in warmer weather. They are not the least expensive available, but doubt I will ever go back to 'laced' boots, love the boa system.


----------



## OwlRNothing (May 23, 2017)

Simms, felt. Chota, felt. In that order.


----------



## WPrich (May 28, 2017)

Korkers, studded/felt soles for fishing and rubber soles for walking.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 6, 2017)

I bought a pair of Cabela's branded hiker/waders last spring with felt + screw-in metal studs. I have really liked them so far. They have many, many miles on them.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 6, 2017)

Im in the market for a new pair myself. I though they had a thing a few years ago bout felt boots? Some streams wouldn't let you use them or something bout carrying un-native algae/bacteria?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 6, 2017)

toyota4x4h said:


> Im in the market for a new pair myself. I though they had a thing a few years ago bout felt boots? Some streams wouldn't let you use them or something bout carrying un-native algae/bacteria?



Rock snot/Didymo algae. Felt soles are very nice though, unless you like laying on your back looking up at the sky a lot.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 6, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> Rock snot/Didymo algae.



Yeah that. So can I use felt bottom shoes in streams in this area and be ok? Those are the only ones I like!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 6, 2017)

I think a couple states have outlawed them, but not any local. It's pretty much known which streams have rock snot. The only one I know of in NC is the Tuckaseegee.


----------



## ripplerider (Jun 6, 2017)

I love my felt-bottomed wading boots but dont try to climb out of a steep gorge or sidehill with them- learned this the hard way. I drop in/climb out in hiking boots and carry my felt soles in a daypack. Mine came from Cabelas by way of an outdoor consignment shop in Blue Ridge. $15 with plenty of wear left on them. Do the cleated soles help with steep slopes?


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jun 6, 2017)

ripplerider said:


> Do the cleated soles help with steep slopes?



Maybe a little, but it's no substitute for lug soles.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 7, 2017)

ripplerider said:


> I love my felt-bottomed wading boots but dont try to climb out of a steep gorge or sidehill with them- learned this the hard way. I drop in/climb out in hiking boots and carry my felt soles in a daypack. Mine came from Cabelas by way of an outdoor consignment shop in Blue Ridge. $15 with plenty of wear left on them. Do the cleated soles help with steep slopes?



Yes. The studs help a lot, IMO. Since I got the ones I have now, I no longer carry separate hiking boots, and I crawl in and out of some of the roughest country in the eastern US.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 7, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> I think a couple states have outlawed them, but not any local. It's pretty much known which streams have rock snot. The only one I know of in NC is the Tuckaseegee.



Good deal! Heading to Cherokee to fish the reservation this weekend and need some new boots!


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Jun 7, 2017)

Larger Chotas with felt and studs for the Winter and Korkers with alumitrax for the Summer.


----------



## IvyThicket (Jun 13, 2017)

Jcurtis4 said:


> anyone have a better luck with a specific type of wading boots for trout fishing



I'll preface with a little backstory into my wading boot history before I give my suggestions. I'm 6'5 250lbs. I say that because on the average, I'm a little rougher on boots than most. Factor in that I am by far a much more backcountry fisherman than off the roadside, and for me personally I am satisfied if I can get more than 1 full year out of a pair of boots.

By far and I mean BY FAR the best pair of boots I've owned are Simms. I got 3 years out of a pair of Simms Freestone Felt boots before the sides finally blew out. After that I decided to go budget (why? I have no idea) and went with a pair of Orvis Clearwater boots. Terrible decision. Orvis is a great company, these boots are not. Luckily they stand by their product but I went though 3 pairs in about a 6 month period for multiple reasons. I finally had enough of fooling with them and bought a pair of Korker BuckSkins. The boot itself was a great but the interchangeable soles I was not impressed with. I think they would be fine for a casual wader (one who gets out of the truck, jumps in the river, fishes a half mile stretch and calls it a day) however that is not me at this point in my life. The plastic and the connector/latches did not hold up to the beating I gave them. Chota I have no qualms about, I owned a pair of those prior to my first Simms they just didn't last as long. Needless to say, the Simms just blew me away. I have now gone back to Simms. My next purchase is going to be their Intruder boot for wet wading in the summer months.

As for the soles, felt with studs for winter wading and Vibram with studs for summer wading, has suited me very well.


----------



## TomC (Jun 13, 2017)

Patagonia Ultralight Felt. Keep an eye on www.shoes.com for regular 20-25% discounts.


----------



## jigman29 (Jun 15, 2017)

Ive had about every basic brand over the years and they all are lacking in some way or the other. I am currently using a set of frog tog brand and they are a decent boot. After one season they are starting to come apart here and there. And they are rough on the toes when walking any distance. I had the cabelas brand for a few trips. They were the lug sole and I tried them with and without the metal studs. I couldn't get rid of them fast enough! Uncomfortable as any I have had and the only plus was walking in the woods. Years ago I had a set of the bantams and they were a decent boot for the money. I posted a thread about getting the korkers today and I hope they are all I have read them to be.


----------

